# held up a Bible (in his hand)



## Charlie Parker

À l'heure qu'il est, j'imagine que tout le monde a vu l'image du président américain, une bible à la main. La plupart des reportages que j'ai vus semble se contenter de "bible à la main," mais ce qui me vient spontanément en anglais, c'est "held up the Bible," comme dans ce fil "to hold something up for all to see." En plus poétique, je dirais même, "held aloft a bible." Il n'a pas simplement tenu une bible à la main, devant lui. Il l'a tenue en l'air. N'y a-t-il pas un moyen de préciser cela comme en anglais ? Je n'irais pas jusqu'à dire qu'il brandi une bible.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I can't think offhand of an alternative to "hold up"; I agree that ('_brandir_') 'brandish' or 'wave' wouldn't work, as he was not doing so.


----------



## Charlie Parker

When I think of brandishing a bible, I think of what we call the bible thumpers, the fundamentalist preachers. "Holding aloft a Bible" gets a lot of hits on Google. I'm struggling to find the right French translation. Il a montré une bible / il a tenu bien haut une bible. Je sèche.


----------



## Topsie

Apart from _lever/levé(e) dans la main,_ I can't think of anything either!


----------



## Ageoff

Charlie Parker said:


> Je n'irais pas jusqu'à dire qu'il brandi une bible.



(brandit)
Et pourtant.
Il me semble que c'est la meilleure traduction.


----------



## JClaudeK

Ageoff said:


> (brandit)
> Il me semble que c'est la meilleure traduction.





> brandir
> *1.* Lever, tenir en l'air et parfois agiter à bout de bras :


----------



## Charlie Parker

D'accord, Ageoff et JClaudeK. Je vais opter pour _brandir, _même s'il ne l'a pas vraiment agitée.


----------



## JClaudeK

Charlie Parker said:


> même s'il ne l'a pas vraiment agitée.


Pas besoin de l'agiter !
Voir les exemples suivants:

Une enseignante brandit une pancarte faisant la promotion d'un nouveau mouvement
Un manifestant brandit une pancarte de soutien à Freddie Gray
Un manifestant à Alger brandit une pancarte


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci beaucoup, JClaudeK. Je trouve ces exemples très utiles.


----------



## JClaudeK




----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Tenant haut une Bible? In the photo, he isn't brandishing it.


----------



## JClaudeK

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> he isn't brandishing it


J'ai l'impression que  "brandish" et "brandir" sont de faux amis ?


----------



## Charlie Parker

Il est bien possible que ce soit un faux ami, JClaudeK. J'ai trouvé dans _Le Trésor _"avec l'idée de faire voir un objet, d'attirer l'attention sur lui." (voir 2.b)


----------



## lagar19

"Brandir" a bien le sens d'agiter en français, il s'agirait donc d'une "sur-traduction" (pas excessive à mon avis, au contraire je la trouve justifiée).

Littré - brandir - définition, citations, étymologie


----------



## Chat Perché

Bonjour à tous,
A mon sens, le verbe français 'brandir' a une connotation assez menaçante ou persuasive, selon le cas. Je l'associe également à un mouvement, même léger.
Par exemple, lorsque l'on brandit une pancarte, on la tient à bout de bras en l'agitant un peu pour monopoliser un peu plus l'attention.
Dans le dictionnaire Hachette, voici la définition 'par extension', qui correspond à l'exemple de Charlie
'_Agiter, maintenir en l'air pour faire voir' (Il brandissait une pancarte)_


----------



## lagar19

Pour éviter "brandir", je dirais quelque-chose comme "il tenait une bible devant lui", qui donne plus l'image de la tenir haut et pas au bout du bras.


----------



## JClaudeK

Dans les actualités on trouve:

_Rtl:_ _Trump brandit_ une _bible_ devant l'église incendiée à Washington.
_Le journal du dimanche:_  Il a ensuite _brandi_ une _bible_ devant ce bâtiment emblématique.
_Le Monde:_ ....  organisé une visite à l'église historique de St John où il a _brandi_ une _Bible_.
_L'Obs:_  T. a brandi une Bible devant l’église et posé pour des photos.
Mais aussi, simplement: "Trump, une bible à la main".

D'ailleurs, dans "Aujourd'hui, le président _Trump brandit_ cette menace (d'une présence militaire sur le territoire)" (_Info, Radio Canad_a) "brandir" est utilisé au sens figuré.


----------



## Ageoff

Je ne comprends pas toute cette.. euh... agitation autour de la signification de brandir.
On peut très bien brandir un sceptre sans le secouer comme un hochet, ou une épée sans faire de moulinets.

En revanche, la notion d'agressivité peut être effectivement présente. Mais une Bible, c'est menaçant quand on est athée...


----------



## pointvirgule

Brandit, brandit pas ? Pour tout dire, je ne saurais dire.
(En tous cas, ça doit être l'édition poche, pour tenir dans sa petite main...)


----------



## Ageoff

Sur les videos, on le voit la faire légèrement pivoter. Donc à l'agiter !
WWWTD. Il la brandit ! Ou il l'a brandi.


----------



## pointvirgule

Ageoff said:


> WWWTD.


Késako ?


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I've never come across this one, but it's probably based on WWJD, What Would Jesus Do? I don't know who WT is.


----------



## Ageoff

pointvirgule said:


> Késako ?



C'est, du moins le pensais-je, la version anglaise de notre CQFD : what we want to demonstrate...

QED en latin (là, je suis sûr)


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Ageoff said:


> C'est, du moins le pensais-je, la version anglaise de notre CQFD : what we want to demonstrate...
> 
> QED en latin (là, je suis sûr)



Yes, we say QED (_quod erat demonstrandum_), even those who don't know the Latin original (we learned it in grade school math class). How to get from there to WWWTD, I haven't the foggiest.


----------



## pointvirgule

Ageoff said:


> QED en latin (là, je suis sûr)


Oui, celle-là est utilisée couramment en anglais. (Boy, are we off topic! )

P.S. Cross-posted with atf (hi!).
P.P.S. – _Il l'a brandie_.


----------



## Ageoff

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Yes, we say QED



Recorded. Thx.



pointvirgule said:


> Boy, are we off topic!



Sure, we are.
But it's enlightening... and finished.


----------



## Alsako

Si la quasi-totalité de la presse française a employé le terme "brandi" c'est parce que c'est ainsi que nous ressentons ce geste, qui serait impensable chez nous. Il ne s'agit pas d'une nuance de traduction, mais d'une différence d'appréciation.


----------



## JClaudeK

Alsako said:


> geste, qui serait impensable chez nous.


 
La loi de 1905 ........ !


----------



## Ageoff

Alsako said:


> ce geste, qui serait impensable chez nous



D'ailleurs, d'une façon plus générale, j'aurais tendance à dire que le Président de la République française ne_ brandit_ jamais quelque chose. Il lui arrive parfois de _porter _des fleurs ou une médaille, mais il ne _lève _jamais rien à bout de bras, dans l'exercice de ses fonctions.


----------



## JClaudeK

Ageoff said:


> j'aurais tendance à dire que le Président de la République française ne_ brandit_ jamais quelque chose.


_Jamais?_ Cela me semble une affirmation hasardeuse.

_ "Emmanuel Macron brandit la médaille de ND de Lorette qu'on lui a *offert juste avant le meeting à Bully-les-Mines."_

Edit: (D'accord, c'est juste avant son élection  .....)


----------



## Ageoff

Oui, mais là, ce n'est pas le Président de la République Française.
Un autre exemple ?


----------



## JClaudeK

Ageoff said:


> Un autre exemple ?



Là, il brandit son poing, c'est encore mieux:


----------



## Ageoff

Oui, là, c'est bien le Président de la République Française, puisque c'est en 2018.
Mais quand je disais _brandir quelque chose_, j'imaginais (ou plutôt, justement, je n'imaginais pas) le président avec un objet dans la main, en train de le brandir.
Là, certes, il brandit le poing, c'est indéniable, mais il n'a rien dans sa main...


----------

